

Show HN: My weekend project. Quickly use different Vagrant setups - Killswitch
https://github.com/kapowjs/kapow

======
Killswitch
This is a rough MVP of my weekend project of making it easier to use different
vagrant setups without having to reconfigure everything yourself. You can
create packages for others to use by sending them off to the packages repo,
Then when someone uses kapow, they can use the same setup as you by specifying
the package in their kapow.json file. It also hooks into pow.cx for quickly
giving a yourproject.dev url for each kapow project you make.

